# Free HD DVR offer at directv.com for long time customers.



## bwil7105 (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what model you get if you order this. I know it's not going to be an HR34, but what model HR24 do you get?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It can be anything from a HR21 to a HR24, but I'd count on a refurb HR21/22/23 and very doubtful on a HR24.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I received my free ($19.95 S&H) HD DVR the other day and it was a refurb'd HR21, just like many predicted. Seems like a sideways move or downgrade for my HR20-100.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

kkl said:


> I received my free ($19.95 S&H) HD DVR the other day and it was a refurb'd HR21, just like many predicted. Seems like a sideways move or downgrade for my HR20-100.


It is a downgrade 
Bet they got you for a new 2 yr contract too.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bwil7105 said:


> Does anyone know what model you get if you order this. I know it's not going to be an HR34, but what model HR24 do you get?


If you want a HR24 then purchase one from SolidSignal and ask DirecTV for a credit.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> It is a downgrade
> Bet they got you for a new 2 yr contract too.


Unless you really want 3D...


----------



## johnee249 (Dec 29, 2009)

For $100 they upgraded me to the HR34/700 and keeping my old DVR.


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

Have them send a Teck out to replace the DVR they only carry new models on the truck.
That is what the teck that was at my house last week tolled me.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

acer505 said:


> Have them send a Teck out to replace the DVR they only carry new models on the truck.
> That is what the teck that was at my house last week tolled me.


Not true. You get what you get. The local tends to reserve the HR24s for new customers and upgrades for existing tend to get earlier platform refurbs. Not 100%, but prolly 50/50.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

acer505 said:


> Have them send a Teck out to replace the DVR they only carry new models on the truck.
> That is what the teck that was at my house last week tolled me.


Not true have not seen a HR24 in at least 1 1/2 to 2 months everything coming through the entire installation work force right now is 95% refurb gear and usually HR22 & HR23 for HDDVRS.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Whereas three weeks ago I had a tech come out for an acting up HR21. It had to be replaced. They only had new HR24s and said they hadn't received any refurbished equipment in several weeks. 

So you will get whatever the installer has on their truck and that could be new or used.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

All this shows is its hit or miss and it might also depend on which part of the country you are in as to what they have in the nearest distribution center. Bottom line, if you want a specific model you need to order it from somewhere else like solid signal. Unless you are ordering an HMC(HR34)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ordering the same type equipment to replace it isn't the purpose of the upgrade offers so don't expect newer model numbers as this is not how it's designed to be used at all.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I just posted a question about switching from an HR20 to an HR34. One option was to keep the HR20 and to add another H2?. I hadn't thought about the free DVR route. That makes a second unit even more attractive.

From what people have said you are better off having a tech deliver/install it, but doesn't that cost more money?


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

FWIW--I was able to upgrade my two HR20 boxes to HR24 HD DVRs simply by telling the rep that I had just bought a couple of 3D-capable displays and wanted to take advantage of D*'s 3D programming lineup; the logic I gave the rep was, what good is it for D* to offer 3D channels if their customers don't have the proper receivers to be able to tune into those channels (HR20 not capable of correctly outputting D*'s 3D channels)? Next thing I knew, free equipment upgrade with no 2-year contract renewal/commitment...


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> If you want a HR24 then purchase one from SolidSignal and ask DirecTV for a credit.


I wouldnt rely on this happening


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wahooq said:


> I wouldnt rely on this happening


Why? It's been done before.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I imagine because like it has been posted before DirecTV is cracking down on the amount of freebies, discounts, etc. that are being given out. I imagine this is one of the top ones they want to do away with.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone gotta link for this "offer?"

I've been a customer since the late 90s and one of our HD TVs is still using a SD DVR that I'd love to upgrade for free (plus shipping). 

No plans on going anywhere, so I don't mind if they add a couple years to our plan.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Scooter22 said:


> Anyone gotta link for this "offer?"
> 
> I've been a customer since the late 90s and one of our HD TVs is still using a SD DVR that I'd love to upgrade for free (plus shipping).
> 
> No plans on going anywhere, so I don't mind if they add a couple years to our plan.


No link needed. Call and ask.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Scooter22 said:


> Anyone gotta link for this "offer?"
> 
> I've been a customer since the late 90s and one of our HD TVs is still using a SD DVR that I'd love to upgrade for free (plus shipping).
> 
> No plans on going anywhere, so I don't mind if they add a couple years to our plan.


Well, I decided to just give them a call and they upgraded me for the $20 shipping fee. They offered it to me for $100 but I balked and said that was too much and they ended up giving it to me for "free".

Of course, they did add 2 years to my contract, but that's fine with me.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

trh said:


> No link needed. Call and ask.


Whoops, I forgot to refresh this page before my second reply. In other words, I didn't see your post until I quoted myself.

Thanks! :up:


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

trh said:


> So you will get whatever the installer has on their truck and that could be new or used.


There is no rule that you have to accept anything the installer has on his truck. If you want an HR-24 , tell him so. If he can't get you one, just cancel the install and try again in a couple of months. You won't have extended your contract and don't have to get something you don't want.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

By the way, the new Receiver isn't "free". It isn't a gift. They are locking you into two more years of contract and possibly higher monthly fees.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 18, 2011)

I just recently upgraded to Whole Home DVR service which included adding an additional free HR-24 DVR to replace an HD receiver. So I now have two DVR's (the new HR-24 and an older HR-20)and one HD receiver unit. There was no cost for this equipment upgrade. 

I asked about the new HR-34, but they wanted full price for one and I wasn't in a mood to try to argue about it. Plus, the two DVRs combined give me 4 tuners and the new HR-24 has a 500g hard-drive. That's plenty sufficient for my viewing habits. They did stick me with a new 2-year contract but I don't mind since I have been with D* for 12 years and will probably will never leave them.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Shockee said:


> I just recently upgraded to Whole Home DVR service which included adding an additional free HR-24 DVR to replace an HD receiver. So I now have two DVR's (the new HR-24 and an older HR-20)and one HD receiver unit. There was no cost for this equipment upgrade.
> 
> I asked about the new HR-34, but they wanted full price for one and I wasn't in a mood to try to argue about it. Plus, the two DVRs combined give me 4 tuners and the new HR-24 has a 500g hard-drive. That's plenty sufficient for my viewing habits. They did stick me with a new 2-year contract but I don't mind since I have been with D* for 12 years and will probably will never leave them.


A couple of questions:

If you are in the living room, how do you have the bedroom DVR tape the show?

Was there any shipping or install charge?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mitchflorida" said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> If you are in the living room, how do you have the bedroom DVR tape the show?
> 
> Was there any shipping or install charge?


You can do it with a computer, smartphone app, iPad app etc. Not from the other DVR directly.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

I have been thinking about the 2nd DVR. I currently have HR24-500 and H24 receivers. I have never liked the functionality on the H24 receiver. The HR24 has been flawless for the last 2 years. 

Extending my contract for 2 years for an unknown possibly refurbished receiver is a non-start for me. I can buy a new second HR 24 for less than $200. When I activate it will it extend my contract?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jmillecpa said:


> I can buy a new second HR 24 for less than $200. When I activate it will it extend my contract?


When you *lease * and then activate it, you will add two years to your contract.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> By the way, the new Receiver isn't "free". It isn't a gift. They are locking you into two more years of contract and possibly higher monthly fees.


Don't you find it amazing how advertisers use the word "free"? Can't be free if it's encumbered.

Rich


----------



## bwil7105 (Jun 30, 2009)

I ordered the freebie HDDVR and I got a HR24-500. I am very happy with that.


----------

